# which way to face shed?



## mfvoler

Hi, I have am a new goat owner, with three young Nigerian dwarf wethers. We put a polydome in their enclosure, which the goats don't seem to like very much, although they will use it in the rain. I've decided to build a pallet shed to give them a dry floor and cozier lodging (it will also be easier for me to go in and out of to feed them). I am planning to build one that has three complete sides and the fourth side half closed. Right now, the goats tend to hang out in the northeast corner of their enclosure, in an area that is as close to our barn and house as possible (they are extremely social). Unfortunately, the way my property lies, if I build the shed to have the opening facing the most protected direction (south or southwest), it would mean facing away from the barn, house, and other animals. Alternatively, if I have the opening face the barn or house, it will also be facing the direction the worst weather comes from in the winter - north and east (I live in New Jersey, where the worst winter storms are nor'easters). I want to make sure they are protected from bad weather, but I also don't want to build a shed they won't use. Does anyone have any advice on the best direction to face the opening? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

Unfortunately that opening needs to be facing away from the weather. The other option would be to make it a full shed with a door so you can close it during bad weather.


----------



## MsScamp

I would build it facing south. I don't understand why you would want it facing the house and/or barn? I guess I'm missing something here.


----------



## mfvoler

hi GoatCrazy, thanks for your response. The reason I was thinking of having it face the barn/house is because that seems to be their favorite vantage point. They usually lie in the corner closest to the barn (even at night and often in the rain). That is where the horses are, plus that is where we come from when we feed and visit them. So I thought they might use the shed more if they could see the "action" from it. Also, we would be able to see them better from the house and barn as well.


----------



## MsScamp

Ok, I see. I would still face it south. My girls rarely use their shelters unless it is raining or snowing. Perhaps you could compromise and build the shed in such a way that they could have their vantage point of seeing the action, but have the shed and protection from bad weather?


----------



## mfvoler

Unfortunately unless I make something more complicated (not sure my handyman skills are good enough for that yet!) I can't think of a way to do that. I could add a door, as Karen suggested, but I think I'd rather let them have free range in and out. Based on your and Karen's responses I will plan to face it south, even if it means we can't see each other . That's what I wanted to know, so thank you both for your responses!


----------



## enchantedgoats

you could put a piece of carpet over the opening. our buck shed faces west which is a half twistfrom view of the house. Also our opening is narrower.


----------



## mfvoler

Do you mean attached to the top, so it swings in and out like a dog door? Interesting idea...


----------



## enchantedgoats

mfvoler said:


> Do you mean attached to the top, so it swings in and out like a dog door? Interesting idea...[/QUOTE
> yes thats what i mean. once they learn to use it they will be fine


----------



## mfvoler

thanks for the tip!


----------

